# Shu Uemura shadows have NOT been reformulated.



## kensbarbie1017 (Mar 19, 2005)

I heard this rumor floating around. I start working for shu uemura in mid april, and i asked them if this is true, and they said no. But just to confirm I emailed the site. Here it is.

Our Pressed Eye Shadows have not been reformulated, but depending on the shade, the texture may differ. In addition, some Pressed Eye Shadows may carry different ingredients.



If you have any additional questions, please contact us at [email protected] or call us at 1-888-SHU-5678(1-888-748-5678) between the hours of 9am to 6pm ET Monday to Friday, and a shu uemura artisan will be happy to assist you further.





Customer Service 

shu uemura

http://www.shuuemura.com 





-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]]
Sent: Thursday, March 17, 2005 10:31 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Shu-Uemura Customer Service: Makeup Products Inquiries



Name: Rachel 
E-mail: [email protected]
Phone: 
Order Number: 
Comments: Hello. I was just wondering if the shadows have been reformulated? I noticed a dryer texture.


Thank god!


----------



## Lolita (Mar 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kensbarbie1017* 
_Our Pressed Eye Shadows have not been reformulated, but depending on the shade, the texture may differ. In addition, some Pressed Eye Shadows may carry different ingredients._

 
HUH?! wouldnt a change in ingredients mean a reformulation of the product?! that answer is very contradictory and makes no sense at all


----------



## kensbarbie1017 (Mar 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lolita* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kensbarbie1017* 
Our Pressed Eye Shadows have not been reformulated, but depending on the shade, the texture may differ. In addition, some Pressed Eye Shadows may carry different ingredients.

 
HUH?! wouldnt a change in ingredients mean a reformulation of the product?! that answer is very contradictory and makes no sense at all  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Shu Uemura carries shados of different textures...ME (metallic), IR (Irridencent), M (Matte), etc....They haven't changed the ingredients...but the ingredients of each texture differs from one another.


----------



## Lolita (Mar 20, 2005)

Hmm youre right, I guess I just read it differently. In this case, I find their answer very silly and obvious


----------

